# Dying Fetus/John Gallagher equipment?



## Bruiser (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been trying to find more information on what equipment John Gallagher uses. He's well known for using the Ampeg VH140C through either Mesa Rectifier or Vader 412 cabinets. There always seems to be a rack present on stage and I've spent the past hour searching through Google images and YouTube videos trying to pinpoint what exactly is in there, and if there are any pedals involved. Well, the rack seems to vary greatly from being almost barren except a wireless and power conditioner/regulator to having some other unrecognizable items in there. I haven't seen anything that suggests a pedalboard, but there's not many pics from a decent angle to really tell. I've noticed that his road case that holds the rack also holds another amplifier, while the Ampeg VH140C sits on top in a separate case. I've seen a Mesa Mark V and an EVH 5150 III in the road case, so does that mean he's been running stereo with the Ampeg? It would make sense as they're a three-piece (have been for awhile), but I would've assumed that high-caliber tube amps would drown out the Ampeg VH140C in a band setting. I've seen nothing to suggest boosts or anything either. I've searched through this board to find any information on Dying Fetus stage equipment, but there's not much detailed information or gear-specific threads. Has anybody given special attention to their gear when they've come through, or have pictures or other information about it?


----------



## Randy (Sep 26, 2010)

*Moved to the appropriate section.*


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> *Moved to the appropriate section.*


Sorry, I couldn't decide between the sections and chose general since it's about a particular band that I've seen talked about there before, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2010)

No harm, no foul. Hopefully someone here can answer your question.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't seen them real recently, but the last few times I did I'm pretty sure it was just the Ampeg Head into a Vader Cab. He didn't have anything else and I don't think he had any pedals either. I mean yeah that could have changed, but I'm pretty sure his main sound is just that. I do remember hearing that they tracked the new album with an Engl Savage, but that was just for the album and not live.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 27, 2010)

We played with them in 2008, he was using the Ampeg VH140, no other amp. Straight through Marshall 1960A cabs, but these were standard backline for the whole tour from the european booker.


----------



## Auyard (Sep 27, 2010)

To my knowledge he's always used a Boss Ns-2 and a Boss Ge-7 in a ^ shape. If you watch the video you can clearly see it's only the Ampeg in the road case @3:17. I've spent a lot of time searching for the same information and it always comes back to just the Ampeg, and the two pedals. I've also seen in live vids the same thing as you where it looks like he's running a lot more than just those three, so I'm not sure of the 100% correct answer. Also, the Ampeg is pretty fucking loud tube or not.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 28, 2010)

petereanima said:


> We played with them in 2008, he was using the Ampeg VH140, no other amp. Straight through Marshall 1960A cabs, but these were standard backline for the whole tour from the european booker.



Seems like bands that use Vaders in the states switch to Marhshalls overseas. Suffocation did the same thing on their last tour if I remember correctly.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, they did use Marshalls mostly too.

Its simply because: All these bands dont take their cabs with them overseas (too expensive), and in Europe there is no (or is there again? if so, its shit) Vader-distribution. The backline-cabs belong to the booking agency, and thats in 99% Marshall 1960.

Damn, we played with even bigger bands that didnt even bring their own amps, but rather use the 5150s and JCM2000s from the booking agency. Let alone cabs. Some would also lend guitars and leave their good ones at home.

I can understand that - think about it: 99% of the audience wont know or hear a difference, and the 1% gearwhores (as we are), well - most stuff wont be heard by us too (if we dont know/see it), because especcially in a live-sound, when you are in the audience, there is simply so much more to the sound than a Cab, or the guitar with the right pickup...


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah. I think Vader does have distribution in Europe now, but I haven't heard about it taking off much.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 28, 2010)

I knew their last distributor and its no wonder they didnt sell much, as he was charging ridiculous prices. He didnt even consider the heavy change in exchange-rate, and when the USD was lowest and EUR highgest, he charged almost twice the price as if you would have bought directly...


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, most cabinets on larger tours are provided and not the band's personal equipment, even here in the states. It could be the reason I've seen many photos of Gallagher playing through Mesa Rectifier cabinets instead of the Vaders he owns and uses on smaller tours. Ampeg VH140C/Vader Cabinets (or whatever is provided) seems to be the core of his arsenal, I'm trying to find the tweaks here and there for optimal sound since I use this same rig. I'm a bit confused about the other amps I've seen in some photos though, could anyone verify is he's occasionally running stereo? He only ran the Ampeg VH140C both times they've come through here, but those were small tour packages and even smaller venues.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 28, 2010)

Isn't Emperion the Euro Vader distributer?


----------



## pero (Sep 28, 2010)

It says so on the Vader sites, well guess the Vader people don`t read guitar forums much.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 28, 2010)

pero said:


> It says so on the Vader sites, well guess the Vader people don`t read guitar forums much.



Certainly not looking for that info when I already own four of them and don't live in Europe.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 29, 2010)

O.k., then they already have a new distributor. Emperion wasnt Vader disti when i was looking for them back then.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 29, 2010)

Emperion is still listed on the Myspace and official website as they European distributor, but Vader is notorious for rarely updating information online, so it could have changed without notice.


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 3, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> Seems like bands that use Vaders in the states switch to Marhshalls overseas. Suffocation did the same thing on their last tour if I remember correctly.



They had Marshall cabs with them in NY when we played with them on the 25th. When we open for them again on Oct 21st I'll get another look at their gear if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 3, 2010)

neoclassical said:


> They had Marshall cabs with them in NY when we played with them on the 25th. When we open for them again on Oct 21st I'll get another look at their gear if anyone is interested.


----------



## Thep (Oct 4, 2010)

John is with ENGL now.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 6, 2010)

neoclassical said:


> They had Marshall cabs with them in NY when we played with them on the 25th. When we open for them again on Oct 21st I'll get another look at their gear if anyone is interested.


I'm interested and it would be appreciated. I may see them on the 13th or 14th, but I will definitely be going on November 22nd if not.



Thep said:


> John is with ENGL now.


It was mentioned to me on another board that he may be recording with an Engl Savage, but I've seen them recently and he was running the Ampeg VH140C, and I should be seeing them again soon with a larger tour package, so I'm eager to see what could be on stage then. How long have they been endorsed through Engl?


----------



## SirToastalot (Oct 7, 2010)

He was using an ENGL Invader (or whatever amp they do that's lit up with a ton of blue LED) when Dying Fetus played here back in April.

I actually preferred the live sound they had with the VH140C. It sounded a bit chunkier.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 7, 2010)

A bit off topic but do you know who is singing with John in the vid, I know the voice but can't place his name or band.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 7, 2010)

Bevo said:


> A bit off topic but do you know who is singing with John in the vid, I know the voice but can't place his name or band.




Vince Matthews, who was the vocalist of DF (together with John).


----------



## Bevo (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, I was thinking someone else.


----------



## No2EMGs4Me (Oct 12, 2010)

solidstate or not that VH140C will drown out a tube head. Unless its connected to an inferior cab i could see that, but i was paired up in a project with my Framus Cobra and the other guitarists ran that into a Rivera cab and in terms of volume the 140 was way more dominant. At the shop i used to work at almost everyone, minus myself, had a 140 and they would go back & forth between that and boutique tube heads (VHT, ENGL, Framus, Rivera). I hate solidstate and i want that head for my collection. AMPEG even admits to using really expensive parts on that model and it killed their profit margin so they had to cut it from their product line.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

It sounds great when ran in stereo with a 5150.


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Oct 20, 2010)

i saw them years ago and he was using an ampeg with ampeg cabs


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 25, 2010)

Sufo used Peavey XXX heads into Vader cabs this time. Marshall cabs last time we played with them.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 25, 2010)

Even large festival backlines don not necessarily have everything, in Hellfest last year Loomis played through a Mesa cab (with tape hiding the name because of his endorsment but it was still easily recongisable from the first ranks) in France, there were no Engl cabs at the festival. Wacken on the other hand is full of Engl cabs all over the place but no mesas.


----------

